# NATURE'S BLESSINGS HAIR POMADE



## BrooklynSouth (Oct 24, 2006)

*NATURE'S BLESSINGS has changed. I bought it years ago from an incense, perfumed oils sidewalk seller. I found those little particles annoying at first then discovered they melt away when used. Strolling the BSS today searching for SURGE I, rediscovered it. The scent is nearly the same but the particles, alas are gone!  *


----------



## Honey6928215 (Oct 24, 2006)

I haven't bought Nature's Blessings in a while.  I would have to drive across town to this Reggae shop to get it.  That's the only place that sells it.  I haven't been over there in months.  I glad you posted this which reminds me I need to pick some up.  

I'm going to check and see what has changed.  I hope it's not the fragrance.  That's one of the reason why I buy it and it made my hair grow.


----------



## oglorious1 (Oct 24, 2006)

I tried that stuff and it broke me out, come to find out it was petroleum based, which I'm allergic to, so be careful, petroleum is a no no..


----------



## Priss Pot (Oct 24, 2006)

What are the ingredients in this stuff?

ETA:  Nevermind, I see it has petroleum.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 24, 2006)

it has a lot of herbs. my cousin and aunt swear that this grease grows the hair.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 25, 2006)

I have bottle and I don't see any petroleum in the mix.

Here the ingredients:

Nettle, Rosemary, Sage, Peppermint, Thyme, Alfalfa, Pure Virgin Olive Oil, Pure Coconut Oil, Sage Oil, Rosemary Oil, Bergamot Oil, Chlorophyll (from nettle and spinace), Pure Mineral Jelly, Natureal Fragrancre and Good Intention.

I love this grease!
MonaRae


----------



## miracle (Oct 25, 2006)

*I use my leftover jars to base my scalp before a relaxer.  I found it to be too heavy for regular daily usage on my scalp or hair.*


----------



## Tee (Oct 25, 2006)

i am waiting to try this.  i haven't seen any in my area.

Eyunka...did you ask the BSS owner to order some?


----------



## bgsix (Oct 25, 2006)

I have never tried this stuff, but hear that its good. Y'all better watch out cause Honeydew will be in here shortly since it is her avatar pic.


----------



## HoneyDew (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes, I ran in when I saw Nature's Blessings.

I have problems yall. When I clean up my house or a closet or something. I find hidden jars of Nature's Blessings and bottles of Kemi Oyl all over the place. Am I trying to hide my obsession from myself?  

Anyway, I LOVE Nature's Blessings. I have only been using it for about a year and it has been the same everytime. I love the way it make my hair smell.

It can be heavy, but it really softens my new growth. I could only use alittle and only 1-2 times a week. My mom uses it more than me and I was amazed at how much her hair grew so I started trying to use it more often.

But, honestly, I have fallen in love with Qhemet's Herbs and Sulfur. It is not as heavy and my scalp seems to actually absorb it. I don't feel like its going down the length of my hair after a few days like Nature's Blessings seemed to do.

Either way - I love pomades and greases. I am not afraid of them at all and my hair and new growth are easier to take care of because I get less tangles of my layers and at the roots.


----------



## adw425 (Oct 25, 2006)

I just discovered it two weeks ago and I love, love, love it.  I only smooth it on my hair, but it still makes my scalp tingle and it give me great shine.


----------



## lana (Oct 25, 2006)

I have used it off and on for a year. I still have the same bottle, because a friend gave it to me and she swears that it makes her hair grow (she's bsl) because before that she never went past shoulder length. Anyways I like it but it does make my scalp itch after day 2. So I use it right before wash day when my scalp is starting to get dry anyways. 

I've slacked off but I'm going to start using it again.


----------



## sweetascocoa (Oct 25, 2006)

i dont like the smell.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 25, 2006)

sweetascocoa said:
			
		

> i dont like the smell.


 
Can you describe the smell?

OT:  I love your siggy pictures and avatars!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jan 7, 2007)

Bumping.  Anyone still using this?


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes the ingredients did change and so did the color. I remember it being a lighter green color but now it's dark green. I started using it again because I was tired of whipping up concontions  , it smells good, has all the good EO and herbs in it that is good for promoting growth, and is lighter than the Come Back hair Cream that I use. I've decided to go back to the things I know work w/o all the extra hassle and extra $ being spent.


----------



## adw425 (Jan 7, 2007)

I discovered it in early October and am still a big fan...still love it...I try so many things, so some things, even if I like it, get shunted aside for something new, but I use several times a week.  I even keep a jar in my drawer at work for those days I need a bit of a smoothing mid-day or extra shine.


----------



## Tee (Jan 7, 2007)

I really like Natural Blessings also.  It's not as thick as others.  I was using the Castor Oil by Always and it just seemed to sit on my hair.  I am glad I have NB now!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jan 7, 2007)

Where do you guys get yours from?  I'm thinking about getting it from here:

http://www.houseofnubian.com/img_t/logo.jpg


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 7, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Where do you guys get yours from?  I'm thinking about getting it from here:
> 
> http://www.houseofnubian.com/img_t/logo.jpg


I got a bunch from ebay and I love it.  Let me know if you want a jar and I can send it to you for free to try.  Q


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jan 7, 2007)

queeny20 said:
			
		

> I got a bunch from ebay and I love it. Let me know if you want a jar and I can send it to you for free to try. Q


 

Oh my God, that's so nice!  Thank you!  I'll send you a pm.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 7, 2007)

I've been using this off and on for years. i buy it right off the streets. Muslims have tables everywhere in certain parts of Queens and Brooklyn. I used to use it in my daughter's hair when she was 2 and up. Love the way it smells but it can be a bit strong. Now I use it like I'd use vasaline (feet and hands).


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 7, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Oh my God, that's so nice!  Thank you!  I'll send you a pm.


No problem, I just sent you a pm too.  Q


----------



## alyn308 (Dec 25, 2008)

Is anyone still using this? I just bought a jar..


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 25, 2008)

Pure Mineral Jelly is just a fancy name for petroleum, right?

How much petroleum in is here? I see its listed at the end of the ingredient list though...


----------



## Twisties (Dec 25, 2008)

alyn308 said:


> Is anyone still using this? I just bought a jar..


 

Yes, I use it on my twists, braids and fro's.  I started using it when I went to a haircare shop and they used it to do my twists.  I like it.


----------



## Twisties (Dec 25, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Pure Mineral Jelly is just a fancy name for petroleum, right?
> 
> How much petroleum in is here? I see its listed at the end of the ingredient list though...


 

I am not sure how much petroleum is in there, but it has a lot of the good stuff too. Yes, I think mineral jelly and petroleum is the same thing.

Ingredient List:  Nettle, Rosemary, Sage Peppermint, Thyme, Alfalfa, Pure Virigin Olive Oil, Pure Coconut Oil, Sage Oil, Bergamont, Chlorophyll (from nettle and spinach), Pure Mineral Jelly, Natural Fragrance...


----------



## empressri (Dec 25, 2008)

I bought a jar a few months ago but still haven't tried it...


----------



## Eisani (Dec 25, 2008)

I bought a cpl jars a whilw back for my dad so he could put down that damn Blue Magic  !! He likes it.


----------



## so1913 (Dec 25, 2008)

Good ole' Nature's Blessings


----------



## adw425 (Dec 25, 2008)

It is good stuff.


----------



## ctosha (Dec 25, 2008)

I like it. This grease is very light and does not weigh the hair down and make it feel heavy.I use it on my scalp sometimes i may try it on the hair when i do twists. Bottom line its good stuff.


----------



## deusa80 (Jul 3, 2009)

Anyone still using this? I saw some in the BSS today and bought some. I liked the ingredients and thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## baby42 (Jul 3, 2009)

GOOD STUFF


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2009)

I've never heard of this but it sounds interesting. I'm going to try to find it.


----------



## deusa80 (Jul 4, 2009)

I used it last night before I went to bed. It's a little greasy but not too bad and the smell isn't so bad either.
It did make my hair itch, but it's the same kinda itch that I get when I use MT...so maybe it's a good thing.
By the time I finish the jar I'll know whether to repurchase or not.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Nov 28, 2009)

Bumping...

Happened upon this in the Islamic store today. I needed a hair pomade since my Amla Hair food is done and the store is not getting stock in a while.

Nature's Blessings has nettle, rosemary, sage, peppermint, thyme, alfalfa, Pure Virgin Olive Oil, Pure Coconut Oil, Sage Oil, Rosemary Oil, Bergamot Oil, Chlorophyll (from nettle and spinach), Pure mineral jelly, natural fragrance and Good Intention <<<<Love that part! 

anyone still using this?


----------



## brebre928 (Apr 16, 2010)

Bumping....

Anyone still using this? My Co Worker let me try some of hers and I love the smell of it. I think I'm goin to purchase some later on today.


----------



## Queliq7 (Apr 16, 2010)

My DH uses this, I used to use it on twists for that shiny look and I loved th eingredients. I stopped using it when I realized pure mineral jelly just meant petroleum. He still uses it though.


----------



## illuminatiamerica (Apr 16, 2010)

what does chlorophyll do for your hair? it has chlorophyll in it.


----------



## pmichael52172 (Apr 16, 2010)

I almost never grease my scalp anymore.  But when my stylist sees dry spots, she'll lightly dab it in areas and give me a scalp massage.  I like it and I can even use it to moisturize my lips.   It says it on the jar and I did one day at the salon when I left my chapstick at home.


----------



## djkforeal (Apr 29, 2010)

Bumping...

I just ordered some of this pomade after eyeing it and hearing about it on this forum several months ago and began using it around 4/15/10. The first time I greased my whole scalp because I have it cornrowed and I thought it would be good and after that I almost threw up because of the smell.  So I decided just to focus on certain areas of my scalp that need extra moisture and beneficial herbs, but I added some vanilla essential oil to it and it has tamed the smell a lot.  I will continue to use this at least until my next length check in July to see if it has help my hair grow.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Apr 29, 2010)

i love this pomade. Am on my second jar now and i love the smell. It makes my hair really soft. It is kind of oily so you do not need much of it and i just apply it to my scalp. I found it at my local islamic store and i fell in love.

It does not list petroleum in the ingredients.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Apr 29, 2010)

Stacy TheLady said:


> i love this pomade. Am on my second jar now and i love the smell. It makes my hair really soft. It is kind of oily so you do not need much of it and i just apply it to my scalp. I found it at my local islamic store and i fell in love.
> 
> It does not list petroleum in the ingredients.



  the petroleum in nature's blessing is listed as "pure mineral jelly"


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Apr 30, 2010)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> the petroleum in nature's blessing is listed as "pure mineral jelly"


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhh. they tricks me. 

Well so far so good. I like this and am not willing to give it up right now. ihope i dont regret this later on.

Thanks for telling me


----------



## NaturalPath (May 21, 2010)

Bump  Just bought some today


----------



## Zeal (Oct 23, 2011)

Bump - Bought for the jar and smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2011)

I Like It!

Will pull it out in a month or two to add for my Winter Regi.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 23, 2011)

I love the scent.  Reminds me of this hemp seed grease I used back in the day.  Need to start working on the jar I have.


----------



## Lucie (Oct 23, 2011)

I bought some on the Ave. a few years back. I liked the ingredients but saw no difference in my hair.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Oct 23, 2011)

*Still using it but only when I recall I even have it-darned stash is overflowing with so many other things! Use it sometimes a few days before I'm going to shampoo my hair-it attracts dust to my hair but love it on my ends.*


----------



## choctaw (Oct 23, 2011)

It is good for dry feet


----------



## keepithealthy (Oct 23, 2011)

I have some and i like but i haven't been using it as much. I will probably use it more in the winter.


----------



## demlew (Dec 10, 2011)

Bump - Does anyone still use NB? I'm curious because as much as I love my cocasta oil, sometimes I get the urge to grease my scalp. I'm also open to other suggestions. I'm relaxed, nearing APL. Thanks!


----------

